# My CRS :)



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

6 months ago
30G tank
Fluval 403 canister filter～～～～
T5 48W X 2 12000K LIGHT 
Shirmp number: 0 



Now really a mess.
Moss is covered by lot of algae.....


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish you would ship!!!!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Those are some nice ones.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> I wish you would ship!!!!


I thought the same...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very good post on the shrimps...nice to have you over here at the forum. Hope to see you around...what are the tank parameter?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very impressive


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking my CRS tank.
Those are all C grade CRS.
They looks pretty good when they are young, but when they grow up they are grade only.
I hope I could ship them too.
I afraid of any lost during the shipping, since I have Breather bag and insulated box only. 
I am not sure is that no problem to ship or not, cause I don't have any heat pack and the weather is still so cold. 
Here are the parameter of my tank:
Temp: 78F
PH: 7.0
GH: 7~8
No CO2
Chage 1/3 water every week.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

kangshiang said:



> Thanks for looking my CRS tank.
> Those are all C grade CRS.
> They looks pretty good when they are young, but when they grow up they are grade only.
> I hope I could ship them too.
> ...


It depends where you are shipping them...If it not get temperature below freezing, most of them should be fine. You can wait to the warmer months and ship.

What susbtrate do you use and do you use tap water?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

You shouldn't have any problems shipping some to Me...I live in Arizona. Please oh pretty please?


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

awesome!!!!


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*buy*

I wanna buy some of those.....wanna sell me some?!?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to the APC. I don't care if they're C grade, they still look very nice to me. You live very close to me. I might just get some in the future.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

ABCD I don't care either, I just want some!!!! Please pretty please??!!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Please, do not divert the intent of the post. I know some of us would like some. I suggest to PM the person for this.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for looking my CRS tank.
The CRS are really beautiful but die easily.
At the first time I saw the CRS, I am just like you guys really want have some.
Then I started from 15 pieces and now have around 400 pieces.
Looks like I am doing a good job, but the truth is I lost more than hundred of them and I don't know how much I spend on them. 
All the special food, special additives, equipments and more........... 
It's really a big hole suck your money into it. >__<"""
Anyway, for those who want get some shrimps people, please PM me.
Let us just discuss about the shrimps here. 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Shawn, what do you feed these little guys?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

I feed them boiled spinach, Special CRS food(Shiakura pellet), Algae wafers(Hikari) Tetramin variety wafers (Tetra).
Actually they enjoy all kind of food. 
Here are more photos




Guess how many shrimps in the pictures?????


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Just incredible! I love them!


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

I got CRS too.



































[/quote]


----------

